# Heated jackets - worth it or not?



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

While browsing my daily list of tool blogs, I noticed that Makita is the latest to add a heated jacket to their line of "tools". Looks like it'll be able to run off 18 volt or 12 volt batteries, much like the other manufacturers.

I'm working on a full house gut/remodel and we likely won't have heat for at least a month, possibly more. Rather than freezing my yamsack off I thought maybe I could get one of these to make it a little easier on myself.

My question is, does anyone own a heated jacket, and have you found it useful? Does the battery get in the way of your daily general use, and how well does a battery hold up throughout the day?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

schaefercs said:


> While browsing my daily list of tool blogs, I noticed that Makita is the latest to add a heated jacket to their line of "tools". Looks like it'll be able to run off 18 volt or 12 volt batteries, much like the other manufacturers.
> 
> I'm working on a full house gut/remodel and we likely won't have heat for at least a month, possibly more. Rather than freezing my yamsack off I thought maybe I could get one of these to make it a little easier on myself.
> 
> My question is, does anyone own a heated jacket, and have you found it useful? Does the battery get in the way of your daily general use, and how well does a battery hold up throughout the day?


How will a jacket help the old yamsack? Better get some battery operated undies to go along with it. :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That has got to be the stupidest thing I've heard. No offense. I think that is a joke. The last thing that gets cold is my core. And I learned how to dress appropriately for the weather when I was 10


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

The jackets are okay, but I heard the chicks really dig a guy with electric pants.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> While browsing my daily list of tool blogs, I noticed that Makita is the latest to add a heated jacket to their line of "tools". Looks like it'll be able to run off 18 volt or 12 volt batteries, much like the other manufacturers. I'm working on a full house gut/remodel and we likely won't have heat for at least a month, possibly more. Rather than freezing my yamsack off I thought maybe I could get one of these to make it a little easier on myself. My question is, does anyone own a heated jacket, and have you found it useful? Does the battery get in the way of your daily general use, and how well does a battery hold up throughout the day?


I don't like big bulky jackets but I do like the Therma cell heated insole. My feet get cold easy.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

You might want to check YouTube for reviews. I have the DeWalt one but have yet to use it.

It's comfortable and the battery sits kind of off to the side/back. Doesn't seem like it would be in the way.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> That has got to be the stupidest thing I've heard. No offense. I think that is a joke. The last thing that gets cold is my core. And I learned how to dress appropriately for the weather when I was 10


I dress for the weather every day. Problem is that it sometimes appropriate weather wear involves a bunch of layers. Agility is one of the reasons I'm looking at these jackets.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> That has got to be the stupidest thing I've heard. No offense. I think that is a joke. The last thing that gets cold is my core. And I learned how to dress appropriately for the weather when I was 10


I aggree it seems pretty stupid (though the snowmobile jackets are great) but coming from working at 40 below, I know that if your core is warm, then your extremities are warm.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I just picked up an M12 heated jacket last week. 100% worth the investment. I'm currently in a building with no heat and constantly working inside and out. Helps me stay warm on top of all the layers I wear.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> That has got to be the stupidest thing I've heard. No offense. I think that is a joke. The last thing that gets cold is my core. And I learned how to dress appropriately for the weather when I was 10


Why come on here and insult people with these kind of comments? Seems like an ignorant response. Using a heated jacket allows fewer, thinner layers so you don't look like the little brother in A Christmas Story.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I have the Milwaukee, great way to be warm without a bunch of layers. Rustbuckets point is spot on.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

How is the durability of the Milwaukee jackets? An amazon review I read mentioned that it may not be suited for daily use by a contractor. Her review was based on her husband using it to walk to the store to get his coffee in the morning so her experience may differ. I'm more specifically looking at the Bosch jacket since I have a few 12 volt Bosch batteries that haven't seen the light of day yet. I would imagine the Bosch would be of similar quality to that of Milwaukee or dewalt.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

The concept seems useful, but it sure seems like it would be annoying to have a battery in my pocket (or the like), especially if I had a full belt on.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

onmywayup said:


> The concept seems useful, but it sure seems like it would be annoying to have a battery in my pocket (or the like), especially if I had a full belt on.


I could see that with an 18v battery's but must of the 12v ones are small 

I have been considering the Milwaukee one since I already have the battery's. I just wasn't sure if it would have the longevity to last all day or if I would need to switch out battery's every few hours?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

They sound like a good idea to me, if you get too warm you can always shut the heat off and it's just a jacket. On the description of the Bosch jacket it says it has a USB port for charging electronics, I guess I'd never have a dead cellphone again...


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

All the companies seem to be coming out with them, I wonder when we'll see a Festool version?


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if this exactly makes sense, but I'm against them for the same reason I'm against electric blankets. I'm already pampered enough by living in a climate controlled house, and it seems like my internal furnace is going to get weak and lazy, or at least screwed up, if I have a blanket on me keeping me the exact temperature I need so it never has to do any work. 

Same with working outdoors in the cold. Forget the battery operated jacket. Layer up and be a man. It'll put some hair on your chest. It'll keep you healthy and make you appreciate that hot cup of coffee at the end of the day. 

Plus you won't be screwed when you're out of batteries and it's 15 degrees out. I say battery operated heated jackets are for girls.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I aggree it seems pretty stupid (though the snowmobile jackets are great) but coming from working at 40 below, I know that if your core is warm, then your extremities are warm.


That's just not true? Or at least it can't be for everyone.

My hands and feet start getting cold wayyy before my body. Doesn't even have to be too cold outside.

What about frost bite?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

ClaytonR said:


> I'm not sure if this exactly makes sense, but I'm against them for the same reason I'm against electric blankets. I'm already pampered enough by living in a climate controlled house, and it seems like my internal furnace is going to get weak and lazy, or at least screwed up, if I have a blanket on me keeping me the exact temperature I need so it never has to do any work. Same with working outdoors in the cold. Forget the battery operated jacket. Layer up and be a man. It'll put some hair on your chest. It'll keep you healthy and make you appreciate that hot cup of coffee at the end of the day. Plus you won't be screwed when you're out of batteries and it's 15 degrees out. I say battery operated heated jackets are for girls.


I'm still failing to see a difference between layering up and using a heated jacket. Both achieve the same thing, which is control body temperature. This is like a hammer vs nail gun debate.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Id never wear one, Swanndri bush shirt (modern day capote) swanndri ranger shirt and merino thermal top if its really quite cold, cold as it gets would be like minus 5 celcius though.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

I am by no means "tough" when it comes to the cold. Spent most of my life in San Diego and moved to Montana 7 years ago. Fingers and toes are all that ever get cold. I have big bulky Carhartt jackets but never use them. Multiple THIN layers are the key to keeping warm. My outer layer is just a sweatshirt. Your core is the easiest part of your body to keep warm. You couldn't pay me to wear a heated jacket.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> I'm still failing to see a difference between layering up and using a heated jacket. Both achieve the same thing, which is control body temperature. This is like a hammer vs nail gun debate.


Bulk. Multiple thin layers means no loss of dexterity/agility. Do what works for you.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't ever really have a problem keeping the core warm. 

But if someone somehow manufactures a pair of gloves with slightly heated fingertips that are as agile as our trusty FirmGrip work gloves, and I'll pretty much buy a dozen pairs on the spot. I don't consider myself old yet, but the older I get, the more I find myself pissing and moaning about freezing cold fingertips. 

If heated gloves would make me a girl, then I guess I'm looking forward to cleaner public bathrooms from now on at least.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Why come on here and insult people with these kind of comments? Seems like an ignorant response. Using a heated jacket allows fewer, thinner layers so you don't look like the little brother in A Christmas Story.


Because for me it is something I would never consider. Didnt mean to insult anyone. I read the first post and just went with my gut. A heated jacket is just crazy. Appropriate layers and materials get the job don't for me. Do you have to plug a tool battery into the jacket?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as your moving and working you shouldn't be cold. In the UK in winter on new builds with no windows and wind blowing snow through the buildings i never once needed a heated jacket. i would wear a t-shirt and hoodie and be fine but my fingers and toes were a different matter. i would take my torch and heat the insides of my shoes up and gloves up. they were the things i needed heated up. i used to use the heat factory glove packets and put a couple in my pockets for when im not on my torch. i dont miss outside work in the winter in the slightest.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I want the new hoodies that are heated so I'm packaged even lighter. I wear a tshirt and a heated coat during the winter. I don't need to wash 5 layers of clothes just from going to work. I got the Milwaukee coat for 59.00 last year. I already had the M12 batteries. Wish I had bought two, one for not working.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

We can hit -40 C in Alberta, I've got all the layers I need for work but I wouldn't mind something like a heated jacket for skating on the outdoor rinks and frozen lakes.


----------



## eyeinstine (Mar 13, 2011)

Shellbuilder said:


> I want the new hoodies that are heated so I'm packaged even lighter. I wear a tshirt and a heated coat during the winter. I don't need to wash 5 layers of clothes just from going to work. I got the Milwaukee coat for 59.00 last year. I already had the M12 batteries. Wish I had bought two, one for not working.


59$. Where'd you find that deal?!?!


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> How is the durability of the Milwaukee jackets? An amazon review I read mentioned that it may not be suited for daily use by a contractor. Her review was based on her husband using it to walk to the store to get his coffee in the morning so her experience may differ. I'm more specifically looking at the Bosch jacket since I have a few 12 volt Bosch batteries that haven't seen the light of day yet. I would imagine the Bosch would be of similar quality to that of Milwaukee or dewalt.


Im pretty happy with it. I've only had it for a week today, and so far its put up very well. I had to go to the states this past weekend and I took it with me, and its did me well. Only recommendation would be to purchase an extra battery pack if you'd like longevity for staying warm.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> As long as your moving and working you shouldn't be cold. In the UK in winter on new builds with no windows and wind blowing snow through the buildings i never once needed a heated jacket. i would wear a t-shirt and hoodie and be fine but my fingers and toes were a different matter. i would take my torch and heat the insides of my shoes up and gloves up. they were the things i needed heated up. i used to use the heat factory glove packets and put a couple in my pockets for when im not on my torch. i dont miss outside work in the winter in the slightest.


I really like heated socks. When your feet are warm your whole body is good.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I really like heated socks. When your feet are warm your whole body is good.


Warm and dry...I agree 100%


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> All the companies seem to be coming out with them, I wonder when we'll see a Festool version?


As soon as their marketing department comes up with a way to sell them for $1375.00


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

eyeinstine said:


> 59$. Where'd you find that deal?!?!


I think Amazon, bought it during the summer, Only available in red for that price. would rather have black.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

We don't work outside when it gets colder than 20º below zero, so I don't think a heated jacket is necessary. :jester:


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I live on the Chesapeake Bay at the mouth of the Atlantic. In the winter I can walk the beach at night with howling winds with this coat on and be very comfortable.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

OK Time for a little lesson on how the body works. Sure the core seems easy to keep warm, but you don't really understand what's going on. Let's say you feel right at 98.6 degrees (it's a little different for everyone). If you get to 98.5, you feel fine but your body cuts circulation to your extremities and your arms, hands, legs and feet get cold. If you get to 98.7, your body pumps extra blood to those extremities. They are your radiator. The thermostat (car analogy) opens up. Your physiology protects your brain and your organs at all costs, because they work surprisingly poorly outside of a very narrow range of temperatures, while your extremities work OK over a much broader range.

IF I was foolish enough to be behind schedule and have to do exterior work as it was getting into the extreme cold of Fairbanks winters, and I needed the dexterity of thin gloves, I'd have to wear a very thick down jacket under a shell, maybe some heated chemical pads, on my core. I'd get to about sweating point, on the edge of feeling like I was overheating, and only then would my hands stay warm.

If instead I wore huge gloves and boots, ridiculously rated at -100 degrees, but let my core get cool, my hands and feet would freeze.

Some people are better than others. My Father in law will go ice fishing without gloves. He melts the ice. Many people are much worse than I have it, but the same principles apply.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

The builder I am currently working for bought me the m12 jacket last week. I rather it. Will I wear it to work? Couldn't tell you. I can tell you when it's rainy and windy I chill easily. Yesterday was prime example of this. So I put on the jacket and was good to go. I am happy with the gift and will 100% be wearing it often. 
I think the usb connection on the bosch jacket is genius. I hope they come out with a sleeve for the milwaukee.


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

The milwaukee has the same thing in terms of the USB charging. I owned the gen 2 milwaukee until it crapped out on me a month and a half into using it last year. It would randomly turn off and on. I shouldn't of worn it the day I had to mix a pallet of concrete with a mixer XD 

I now own the bosch and it works the same except no heated pockets.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

David7586 said:


> The milwaukee has the same thing in terms of the USB charging. I owned the gen 2 milwaukee until it crapped out on me a month and a half into using it last year. It would randomly turn off and on. I shouldn't of worn it the day I had to mix a pallet of concrete with a mixer XD
> 
> I now own the bosch and it works the same except no heated pockets.


lol :blink: it does hold I gotta look lol


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Golden view said:


> OK Time for a little lesson on how the body works. Sure the core seems easy to keep warm, but you don't really understand what's going on. Let's say you feel right at 98.6 degrees (it's a little different for everyone). If you get to 98.5, you feel fine but your body cuts circulation to your extremities and your arms, hands, legs and feet get cold. If you get to 98.7, your body pumps extra blood to those extremities. They are your radiator. The thermostat (car analogy) opens up. Your physiology protects your brain and your organs at all costs, because they work surprisingly poorly outside of a very narrow range of temperatures, while your extremities work OK over a much broader range.
> 
> IF I was foolish enough to be behind schedule and have to do exterior work as it was getting into the extreme cold of Fairbanks winters, and I needed the dexterity of thin gloves, I'd have to wear a very thick down jacket under a shell, maybe some heated chemical pads, on my core. I'd get to about sweating point, on the edge of feeling like I was overheating, and only then would my hands stay warm.
> 
> ...


Heres how a heated coat works, you turn it on and you get warm.


----------

